# New cat bed



## Sorcha (Oct 19, 2009)

A few days ago we bought a new cat bed, well it's actually a dog bed, but the cats seem to love it 

Just saw I really need to vacuum the floor :blushing:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Fantastic  They all look so cute snuggled up together


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

aw looks so cute, dont worry my floor is the same


----------



## lilbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks just about the right size- don't suppose they care that it's supposed to be for a dog


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous cats....


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

It's great the way they're all willing to share the bed. Wish mine would, it would free up a lot of space in a small house.


----------



## Sorcha (Oct 19, 2009)

Thank you for your comments 
Well, only one of them is lying in it right now.
The others are asleep on the floor. Underneath it the pipes for the central heating cause warm spots all over our floor and the cats love sleeping on those  Poppy has now got the whole bed for herself


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

That's just too cute!! I'm going to steal ayour cats- bed and all


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

They all look very cute and comfy in there!


----------



## Sorcha (Oct 19, 2009)

Summer1098 said:


> That's just too cute!! I'm going to steal ayour cats- bed and all


Glad to see you live far, far away  (just kidding )


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Sorcha said:


> Glad to see you live far, far away  (just kidding )


Hehe, at least they are safe


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww thats just so sweet !!


----------



## Sorcha (Oct 19, 2009)

Yes they're safe, but I'm checking every now and again, just to be sure 

Thank you Lozza84


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Sorcha said:


> A few days ago we bought a new cat bed, well it's actually a dog bed, but the cats seem to love it
> 
> Just saw I really need to vacuum the floor :blushing:


Oh! look at them lovely puddy kitties. :thumbup1:.......they are lovely, love the bed and they all blend in too loloooolloll......xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sorcha (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks  It's th best bed we ever had I think


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Lovely piccys they all look so comfy  x


----------

